# how to block you tube



## jinnyjonn

hi,

can you guys help me, i have this unresolved problem regarding in blocking a web site. i want to block the the http:/uk.youtube.com using our isa server 2000 installed in windows 2000 server.i was able to block the www.youtube.com but for the uk.youtube.com it was unsuccessful.i did try use the configurations in the isa management creating a new protocol denying the site stated like what i did in www.youtube.com but still unsuccessful.i want to block the site since it is video streaming thatt slows down our internet for more important functions.

please help me

thanks,


----------



## riverrat_tech

did you try to use just .youtube.com ?


----------



## jdimpas

have you tried to block the ip address of http:/uk.youtube.com?


----------



## Mikegyvr

Actually, a rather low-tech way to block the site is to create a DNS zone for youtube.com on youre corp DNS server. set host records in the zone to go to your company web site, or to a warning page hosted on your web site backend. 

I have done this for a few years now for sites like YouTube, MySpace, Facebook, etc.. Never had a legitimate problem... just an occasional whiner upset that they cannot break company policy.


----------

